# Classical Recordings for Audiophiles



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Perhaps we can use this thread to spotlight specific recordings that really shine from an audio standpoint, and where to get them in the best possible formats.

Here is one that really stands out to me:









*Shostakovich 15 Symphonies
Conductor: Michael Sanderling
Orchestra: Dresdner Philharmonie
Label: Sony Classical

Notes: *This DDD recording from 2019 has an amazing holographic quality, with deep, resonant bass, bright, detailed highs, and a real sense of space. From the first symphony to the last, this is a real technical triumph (and is perfectly exciting as an interpretation as well.

It can be had as an 11 CD Set: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8639345--shostakovich-the-fifteen-symphonies

As well as a 44k/16b or 96k/24b FLAC download: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8619684--shostakovich-symphonies-nos-1-3
https://www.hdtracks.com/#/album/5e22276c24f95d460e6a8cf7

I am personally listening to CD-quality FLAC rips. It sounds as good as any hi-res recording I own.

*
Videos: *


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I posted this a week ago (relevant to this thread you've started):

*The recording is staggering. Their is so much information on this disc I find it hard to believe it's a CD and not a 24/192 or DSD128 download. The visceral nature of this recording is great. The room it was recorded in is the soundstage. You can feel/hear the boundaries of the room. The imaging is outstanding. You know exactly where the piano, the violinist, and you are placed in the room. Timothy Martyn recorded this in 1987 for the Newport Classic label.
*









This disc of violin sonatas was recorded at Nimbus's Wyastone Estate. Unlike the disc above, this recording sounds like it was made in an anechoic chamber. The noise floor is dead quite. The instruments seem to be coming out of silent, empty, dark space. Unlike the disc above whose sound stage is the room of the performance, this recording gives no acoustic clues as to the recording location. As I stated, the sound emerges from empty space. Imaging is excellent: you know where the instruments are in relation to each other.

For headphone listening, these two Newport classic discs are amazing:
















Binaural recordings place you at the performance. In these two recordings, the engineers placed the Neumann KU 100 'head' ten feet behind the conductor and ten feet off the floor. This is where you are located in the soundstage. The imagining on these discs is wild. You can point to the location of the performers in the sound stage.

Thanks for starting this thread. I realize what really matters is the music, but if you have a great recording and equipment capable of accurate playback, the level of enjoyment does sky rocket.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

*Schubert Complete String Quartets
Performers: Diogenes Quartet
Label: Brilliant Classics

Notes: *This 2016 recording has an incredible sense of depth and dynamic range. Each member of the quartet is easily audible, and the feel of the music through great speakers or headphones is very transporting.

It can be had as a 7 CD Set: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8112508--schubert-complete-string-quartets

But by far the most amazing deal is the CD-quality FLAC download on the same page for a mere twelve bucks.

*
Videos: *
I've set this one to begin at No. 14 "Death and the Maiden," (well, I've tried to, but I can't get it to go to exactly 3:17:00, argh) but the whole set is truly superlative.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Perhaps we can use this thread to spotlight specific recordings that really shine from an audio standpoint, and where to get them in the best possible formats.
> 
> Here is one that really stands out to me:
> 
> ...


I've been posting about the M. Sanderling Shostakovich set and not getting much resonance, though I recently saw a David Hurwitz Youtube review of Shostakovich symphony sets in which he said he was interested in this one. The main reason I bought it was audiophile interest, but some of the interpretations are very worthy as well (I'll post on this separately). I agree that the audio engineering is great. This recording takes 16 bit 44.1 tech as far as it can go. With my SACD capability, however, I think I could do better. For some reason, on my streaming service I'm getting Symphony No. 7 from this set at 24-bit/96 kHz, and I can hear the difference. It's spectacular. Hey, where's the SACD set?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

*Dvorak Complete Symphonies & Concertos
Conductor: Jiri Belohlavek
Orchestra: Czech Philharmonic
Label: Decca*

*Notes:* I have this 2012-2013 live recording on CD (ripped to FLAC). It sounds amazing, with rich, deep bass tones and good detail in the highs. Percussion is well-miked and senses-rattling over good speakers/headphones. This is also available as a 96k/24b download from Presto Classical and HDTracks, though it is quite expensive at both (the CD set is, however, on a deep sale at Presto). While there may be better individual recordings, I don't think there is a complete set like this in such good sound.

*
Videos:*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm currently listening to this disc on the Dorian label:










I have never heard a Dorian disc which I would not put into the 'audiophile' category. The noise floor on their recordings are dead quite. Soundstage and imaging are all outstanding. Like the Newport Classic label, the engineers at Dorian needed to, and succeeded in, producing recordings which catered to the niche market of early digital audiophile collectors. These recordings can hold their ground with anything being produced currently.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not even an audiophile but remember this as an outstanding experience in terms of sound quality.
https://referencerecordings.com/recording/rachmaninoff-symphonic-dances/


----------



## RobertKC (Dec 9, 2013)

IME, the best audio quality is generally associated with modern recordings (last dozen years or so).

My favorite audio format is Blu-ray's DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround-sound. Of course, Blu-ray delivers the added benefit of high-definition video.

For audio-only recordings, my favorite formats are Pure Audio Blu-ray, and SACD, featuring 5.1 surround-sound.

I've listed some excellent Blu-ray audio/video recordings here: Blu-ray Videos of Classical Concerts 
Here's a few examples:


----------



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

Being no professional musician, I'm not extolling the virtues of these performances, but played back on a decently calibrated 5.1 system, the sound is staggering. I remember shaking my head at the end of the 3rd symphony - I could not believe how lifelike the reproduction was. I have a lot of multichannel SACDs and not all are of this quality; some are very poorly recorded. The balance of this recording, and the way the sound envelops your entire space with the proper amount of dynamic range, definitely stands out from memory.


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

The Pittburgh Symphony SACDs on Exton (stereo-only), Reference, and Pentatone all have superb sound. 

On Reference CDs, the recordings by Oue leading Minnesota Orchestra are outstanding, as are the two solo piano recordings by Minoru Nojima.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DLOinQUEENS said:


> Being no professional musician, I'm not extolling the virtues of these performances, but played back on a decently calibrated 5.1 system, the sound is staggering. I remember shaking my head at the end of the 3rd symphony - I could not believe how lifelike the reproduction was. I have a lot of multichannel SACDs and not all are of this quality; some are very poorly recorded. The balance of this recording, and the way the sound envelops your entire space with the proper amount of dynamic range, definitely stands out from memory.
> 
> View attachment 138214


Yeah, Pentatone is a great label for high fidelity sound, and I haven't heard a Janowski recording I dislike. Here's the one from my collection that I would nominate for "audiophile" consideration:









*Wagner - Overtures, Preludes and Orchestral Excerpts
Conductor: Marek Janowski
Orchestra: Rundfunk Sinfonorchester Berlin
Label: Pentatone*

*Notes: *This 2016 digital recording by Pentatone in the Berlin Philharmonie exhibits exceptional clarity, dynamic range, detail, separation between instrument groups, and overall realism. Check out around the 9 minute mark to the end of the appended video. It is available on SACD multichannel, as a 96/24 stereo download from Presto and HDTracks, and of course on CD as well. I own the 96/24 download, and it is splendid. As a non-audiophile side note, I love the photography and font choice on the cover 

*Videos:*


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

OK, I'll play, though I've pretty much departed the audiophile arena at this point.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

fluteman said:


> OK, I'll play, though I've pretty much departed the audiophile arena at this point.
> 
> View attachment 138222


Can you find a bigger picture or include some album info? This is teeny tiny.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Aside from performances ranging from excellent to many among the best ever, the big box o' Stan also includes audiophile recording quality on every disc. I really can't over-recommend this set. Thanks, Merl!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Can you find a bigger picture or include some album info? This is teeny tiny.


Yes, I couldn't find a better picture, and I bought it as a high-rez download, but maybe this review from Gramophone will help: https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/bartók-complete-string-quartets-2


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Big fan of Channel Classics. This is one of my favorites:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's some stunning sounding recordings. Tbh, there's bags of Channel Classics and Exton releases I could have recommended in addition.


----------



## DLOinQUEENS (Nov 22, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> Big fan of Channel Classics. This is one of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 138279


Nice choice! I remember reading an old SACD review of this album where the reviewer gave it the highest praise. Based on that review, I went searching for it on EBay for a few months and finally snatched a copy at a killer price (I don't think the seller knew what he had). It's a pretty rare album now, I think. Photo of my copy:









I haven't listened to this in some time since I dismantled my surround sound. Maybe I will give it a spin in stereo, although I wonder how much is lost without the extra ambience.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

A fantastic performance from an unexpected source (much better than bigger names) and it sounds terrific. 








This rendition of Nevsky is also quite good and it has a realism that is uncanny.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Big fan of Channel Classics. This is one of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 138279


That's a nice one that's on my shelves too. I should give it a listen.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I will talk mostly about labels, not specific recordings.

Vinyl:

Recordings on the Nonesuch (New American Music, specifically) are worth searching out. Especially for their almost erie 3d imaging and large soundstage. When I play these on my system, it feels as if I can step into the soundstage and walk around the musicians.

These are the recordings with covers that look similar to this:










Sheffield Labs were recorded direct to disc. I don't own too many, because they are pre 20th century music for the most part, but they are pretty amazing. Anyone who thinks dynamics and transient response is lacking on vinyl compared to CD, needs to hear these on a proper system. I own the Romeo and Juliet by the LA Phil, and the dynamics are scary.

The reissues of Mercury Living Presence on vinyl are extremely good. Anyone who thinks recording tech has far surpassed that of the 60's (with regard to classical recording), has to hear these recordings. Same goes for RCA Living Stereo. These have also been reissued, and the reissues (from the original master tapes) are better than the original pressings.

CD:

Reference Recordings are one of the only labels that seem to be able to produce CD (16/44.1) that get close to the soundstage and imaging of 24/192 and DSD.

ECM is not an audiophile label, per se, but they care about recording quality, that they certainly qualify. I also like the fact that they champion new music, by lesser known composers.

Hi Res (especially DSD):

This is where the best of vinyl (3d imaging) and the best of digital (dynamics, attack and decay, transparency, low distortion, dead quiet) meet.

Native DSD is phenomenal, and worth the investment (IMHO)!

High Definition Tape Transfers. They take original master tapes and transfer then to hi res formats. They specialize in classica, but they have some jazz.

Nordic label, 2L is fantastic. One of the best for hi res, especially Native DSD.

Channel Classics is another first rate label.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one sounds amazingly good!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

VitellioScarpia said:


> A fantastic performance from an unexpected source (*much better than bigger names*) and it sounds terrific.
> 
> View attachment 138301


I'm sorry, but I couldn't disagree more. I own this Oue recording and he doesn't outclass Haitink for me. Also, Haitink had the glorious Janet Baker and hearing her in _Der Abschied_ is a gift from another planet.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> I will talk mostly about labels, not specific recordings.
> 
> Vinyl:
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that, except that as to the best of Mercury Living Presence and RCA Living Stereo, those were examples of highly skilled engineering making the most of the limited technology of the day. But even with the best, DSD digital reissues of those great LPs, one still must contend with the high noise floor and limited dynamic and frequency range of the originals, though those disadvantages are often skillfully minimized.

Ironically, beginning in the late 60s, better record cutting technology, Dolby noise reduction and other advances brought the vinyl LP to a much higher sonic level in theory, but for most of the major labels, especially in the US, the LP became a cheaply mass-produced commodity and sound quality became uneven at best. The most extreme example is probably the Everest label, started in 1958 as a cost no object audiophile vehicle with high-end proprietary technology. It lost money and went bust after a few years. In the early 60s, its accountant bought the back catalog and for many years released budget versions with awful sound quality. The proprietary technology was purchased by -- no surprise -- Mercury. Alas, Mercury itself only lasted a few years longer than that before it was swallowed up by Philips. I think the early Everest LPs have the best sound of all the early stereo LPs.

Nonesuch is an odd example of the opposite trend. Early on they released budget reissues of excellent though often obscure European recordings, usually with dreadful sound quality. Later, they released a lot of modern and contemporary music, especially American composers, often with superb sound quality.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm sorry, but I couldn't disagree more. I own this Oue recording and he doesn't outclass Haitink for me. Also, Haitink had the glorious Janet Baker and hearing her in _Der Abschied_ is a gift from another planet.


Neo, the point was audiophile sound quality and good performance. The Haitink recording is an excellent performance, I agree that it is better than the One, but the sonics are _not_ audiophile quality. My reference about bigger names remains with a few of examples: Levine, Karajan, Boulez, Ormandy, etc.


----------



## Bkeske (Feb 27, 2019)

View attachment 138405


I have a few, but this set is a fairly recent acquisition, and for a few days, could not keep it off my system. If only I had it on vinyl.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Related topic:

https://www.talkclassical.com/65080-best-classical-pieces.html?highlight=


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I am always keen on exceptional recording quality and only in a few cases will listen happily through the digital wood fire of thin 'historic' recordings or the 'unique' recordings made on a backpocket dictaphone. But I prefer to focus on the best balance of playing/conducting/recording, when selecting favorites.

Also, the miking seems an important aspect. I know in the early digital era you would have the Denon approach of distant recordings with a few mikes as opposed to the direct approach which almost brings you to the inside of each instrument, and everything in between. Is this of importance to your preferences?

Finally, we are generally listening to excerpts of recordings. Any LP, CD and even SACD's only contain a part of the recording material, because of compression. I always found this a deceitful marketing trick by the industry. The CD was misrepresented and yet we all started to rebuild our collections.

Whatever, despite all of this, I would be most interested in hearing which holy grails you cherish after your lifelong listening?

I can recommend the Korean remaster of Shostakovich Symphonic cycle by Kondrashin. It was a labour of love and it completely transformed the original tin can Melodiya recordings. It was released on the Korean Aulos label, but I believe that Melodiya used the same masters on their re-issue of the set. Both unfortunately sold out quickly.








Another treasure is the famous 1982 Mahler 9 by Karajan/BPO, just plainly issued on DG. Apart from the very intense conducting, I also think the miking was very direct, perhaps because it was a live recording. This recording gives me the feeling of being inside the instruments or inside the symphony. It always remains a special experience to listen to this recording, even if its was made almost 40 years ago. As if to underline the detailed recording, the tracks are divided to match the various tempo changes requested by Mahler. This I never really understood, I think DG did this with a few recordings, but it doesn't affect the listening.

Another one would be the Decca recordings by Ashkenazy and Haitink and the RCO from the Amsterdam Concertgebouw, of Brahms 1 and Rachmaninov 2 and 4. These plainly issued discs are for interpretation. orchestral energy and rich sound, full piano sound and a great capture of the Concertgebouw acoustics, always a treat to listen to.

If this is off-topic, just ignore it. But if you have your own recommendations, I would be very interested in hearing them.


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh! There are so many good recordings that I could list here...

Starting with :









Both Concerto For Jazz Drummer & Symphony Orchestra (Harold Faberman) and the Carmen Suite (Rodion Shchedrin) are good HIFI show offs... BIS has also a good reputation for maintaining good dynamic range (i.e. they do not shrink or manipulate the music natural dynamic range) in their records...


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

NLAdriaan said:


> Another treasure is the famous 1982 Mahler 9 by Karajan/BPO, just plainly issued on DG. Apart from the very intense conducting, I also think the miking was very direct, perhaps because it was a live recording. This recording gives me the feeling of being inside the instruments or inside the symphony. It always remains a special experience to listen to this recording, even if its was made almost 40 years ago. As if to underline the detailed recording, the tracks are divided to match the various tempo changes requested by Mahler. This I never really understood, I think DG did this with a few recordings, but it doesn't affect the listening.


Yes, that recording was a powerhouse.

Simon Rattle's recording of Stravinsky's _Firebird_ is as "alive" as any orchestral recording I've ever heard. I would probably play it first to test any audio set-up.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I've recently acquired another Karajan box (DG 1970s), and this one has a few doozies.









*Mahler, Symphony No. 6
Berliner Philharmoniker, Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, Condutcor
Deutsche Grammophon*

This Mahler 6th has terrific sound, with fabulous dynamic range. All of his Mahler reaches the heights of audiophile bliss in my view - I just wish Mahler himself would have edited a bit more :devil:


----------



## chrisjoerg (1 mo ago)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Perhaps we can use this thread to spotlight specific recordings that really shine from an audio standpoint, and where to get them in the best possible formats.
> 
> Here is one that really stands out to me:
> 
> ...


Thanks for suggesting this one! Only heard the 1st Symphonie by now, but it's a masterpiece of recording. EVERYTHING is so tight, fast and accurate! Outstanding!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Here are five recent(ish) recordings that are sonically amazing, but also top-notch interpretatively (in no particular order):

*Mahler Das Lied von der Erde* (*Vladimir Jurowski* - *Pentatone*)










*Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie* (*Andrés Orozco-Estrada* - *Pentatone*)










*Dvořák, Ginastera Violin Concertos* (*Hilary Hahn/Andrés Orozco-Estrada* - *Deutsche Grammophon*)










*Ravel, Saint-Saëns Piano Trios* (*Sitkovetsky Trio* - *BIS*)










*Weinberg String Quartets Nos. 2-4* (*Silesian Quartet* - *CD Accord*)


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

NLAdriaan said:


> I am always keen on exceptional recording quality and only in a few cases will listen happily through the digital wood fire of thin 'historic' recordings or the 'unique' recordings made on a backpocket dictaphone. But I prefer to focus on the best balance of playing/conducting/recording, when selecting favorites.
> 
> Also, the miking seems an important aspect. I know in the early digital era you would have the Denon approach of distant recordings with a few mikes as opposed to the direct approach which almost brings you to the inside of each instrument, and everything in between. Is this of importance to your preferences?
> 
> ...


How much better does the Aulos label's reissue of Kondrashin's cycle sound compared to the Melodiya? I have the Melodiya box set with a drawing of Shostakovich's glasses on the cover which I bought in 2004. I was always under the impression these recordings sounded subpar due to the recording quality, but you're saying this reissue can elevate it to audiophile status? I have some Mobile Fidelity CDs licensed from Melodiya that sound quite good because they didn't use noise reduction.

My contribution - I've also been listening to lots of Shostakovich recently. I've been thrilled with the Michael Sanderling and Oleg Caetani cycles. The Caetani is Kondrashin-esque in how intense it is but in superb modern recording quality and without some of the deficiencies of those old Soviet orchestras (brass playing, etc).


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

staxomega said:


> How much better does the Aulos label's reissue of Kondrashin's cycle sound compared to the Melodiya? I have the Melodiya box set with a drawing of Shostakovich's glasses on the cover which I bought in 2004. I was always under the impression these recordings sounded subpar due to the recording quality, but you're saying this reissue can elevate it to audiophile status? I have some Mobile Fidelity CDs licensed from Melodiya that sound quite good because they didn't use noise reduction.
> 
> My contribution - I've also been listening to lots of Shostakovich recently. I've been thrilled with the Michael Sanderling and Oleg Caetani cycles. The Caetani is Kondrashin-esque in how intense it is but in superb modern recording quality and without some of the deficiencies of those old Soviet orchestras (brass playing, etc).


Melodiya released a box set of Shostakovich called _All Symphonies_ several years ago and all of these recordings were remastered (all the CDs' CD faces have their customary LP-style design). The Kondrashin performance inside of this box sounded fantastic. Too bad they just didn't remaster the Kondrashin cycle and put this out instead:










I bought his _All Symphonies_ set when it came out and it's pretty good overall. As I mentioned, the audio quality in some of these recordings have been greatly improved. Another set I wish Melodiya would remaster and issue on CD again is the Rozhdestvensky set. This set was amazing interpretatively, but suffered from a recessed string sound. There are a few performances from Rozhdestvensky, too, in this _All Symphonies_ set and the recessed strings are gone.

While I'm talking about Shostakovich and Melodiya, another symphony set I great enjoyed was this newer one with Alexander Sladkovsky:










I'll have to revisit the Caetani set you mentioned. I really enjoyed a lot of those performances in that set with an Italian orchestra whose name slips my mind at the moment. But it was surprisingly good. And, yes, the Michael Sanderling set also sounds fantastic. I haven't listened to the whole set yet (only CDs 1 & 2), but the fidelity has been consistent so far. Looking forward to listening to the rest of the set.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I have been listening to this set of Howard Hanson's symphony cycle. Oh my goodness is the sound tremendous - and for live recordings during the 90s no less! Seattle must have an incredible mic setup and a very well behaved audience - the percussion is just spectacular, and the depth of the bass tones. Very, very ear-tickling audiophile goodness. ALSO, it's on sale for six bucks at Presto.


----------



## chrisjoerg (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone!
I'm new to this forum and as an English as second language speaker I might not get it right every time...
Winter is arriving in the very southern part of bavaria, days start to end early and snowy alpine mountain tops catch few sunrays.
So again the time of year to listen to music finally has come again!
By accident I stumbled on this forum and I'm very impressed.

If you are a cross-over-listener with an audiophilic approach, I often find it quite hard to find the "right" recording of a certain piece. It's so easy finding the most pleasing recording of Pink Floyd's Animals to my ears, but so hard to find a well sounding classical recording within the dozends of available ones on the streaming plattforms.
That beeig said, this forum is very very helpful, because of you guys who have such a good view through this jungle of classical recordings.

Untill now I've listened to the Shostakovich recording of Symphony 1-3 that Neo Romanza recommended and I was so happy during all the listening!

Thank you all for your well thought suggestions that makes the approach so much easier!

Chris


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

Neo Romanza said:


> Melodiya released a box set of Shostakovich called _All Symphonies_ several years ago and all of these recordings were remastered (all the CDs' CD faces have their customary LP-style design). The Kondrashin performance inside of this box sounded fantastic. Too bad they just didn't remaster the Kondrashin cycle and put this out instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is on Qobuz so I'll give it a listen. I see it's comprised of multiple conductors and I was mostly curious of the box @NLAdriaan posted because it's all Kondrashin. Not that Kondrashin is my favorite cycle for performances anymore but it was the first one I heard and it still holds a special place for me.

Michael Sanderling is an interesting cycle. He brings out a lot of detail in these complex orchestrations without sounding fussy or mannered. I would love to hear him record Mahler. His dad was a great Mahler and Shostakovich conductor.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Another Brilliant Classics release (how do they do it?)










Dvorák Symphonic Poems & Overtures

Janácek Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar, conductor
Released April, 2006

This _must _be a DDD recording, there is no way such a black background and such shimmering detail could be combined with such rich bass tones. This set of recordings is unbelievable engaging, and blows away the Pentatone collection of similar material by Prague Philharmonia & Jakub Hruša.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Some very fine recordings, if your gear is up to date,.


----------



## syncaudiocommunity (1 mo ago)

Hi Members,

Sync-Audio’s community represents the finest music from emerging unsigned independent creators. Our goal is to provide a fair revenue platform for independent artists and provide outstanding content to our clients.

Submit your original music or poems to us and will help you make money through that. You can hear your compositions in films, videos, adverts and new media.

We accept different music genres. Make sure to have a Paypal account. So check us out!


----------

